# VAD Mobile: New Palm Tungsten E2 Bundle Now Available until October 31!



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VAD is proud to announce a pre-bundled diagnostics package for its enthusiast VW/Audi diagnostic software VAD Mobile. We have collaborated with Palm and secured a special purchase quantity of the popular Palm Tungsten E2 to roll into this new package.








The Palm Tungsten E2 features the latest in PDA technology. The E2 also works in conjunction with our Integrated Charging cable, which provides charging capability to the Palm when the cable is connected via the OBD-II port to a vehicle with the ignition in the ON or RUN position.
Point, Tap, Connect….It’s that easy with VAD Mobile.
-Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC’s) and “check engine” lights 
-Data log in real time or freeze frame mode 
-Monitor vehicle Output Tests 
-Measure multiple measuring blocks at the same time 
-Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness 
-Initiate vehicle Auto Scan to add vehicle not included in the 
software list 
-View Measuring Block data in graphical format 
-Change Basic Settings on individual ECU’s 
-Perform Re-Coding of an ECU 
-Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format 








Tungsten E2 features:
1. New Palm OS 5.4 operating system
2. 320 X 320 color display 
3. Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery 
4. SD expansion slot
5. Bluetooth capability 
6. Support for both PC and MAC users
More exciting Tungsten E2 details can be found here:
http://www.palm.com/asia/pdf/ds_te2.pdf
This complete package, including PDA, cabling, and software is $449.00. Expedited shipping within the USA is offered at an additional $25.00.








As stated earlier, these Palms are available from October 1 to October 31, and quantities are limited. You may order via PayPal at http://www.vadmobile.com, or via VISA or MasterCard by phone at 604.598.8520 ext. 110. Further inquiries or questions are always welcome. 
Thank you.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

One question...
On your application chart you list 2001 and 2003 A6 2.7T Biturbo but you don't list 2002 model year. Please clarify.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_One question...
On your application chart you list 2001 and 2003 A6 2.7T Biturbo but you don't list 2002 model year. Please clarify.

The software is functional with the 2002 model. We have not had the opportunity to perform a full Auto Scan on that specific vehicle. VAD will be making a significant effort this year to expand our pre-existing vehicle database. In the meantime, the "Add a Vehicle" option is there for customers to use in these instances.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile: New Palm Tungsten E2 Bundle Now Available until October 31! ([email protected])*

Inventory still available! Call or e-mail me directly if you interested. And don't forget, we now accept PayPal at http://www.vadmobile.com. 
Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile: New Palm Tungsten E2 Bundle Now Available until October 31! ([email protected])*

Just a reminder, the Palm Tungsten E2 comes equipped with both Bluetooth capability and an SD card slot.








When used in conjuction with VAD Mobile, these E2 features empower the user to:
1. Transmit data logs via Bluetooth to a PC or Mac for addtional viewing or saving.
2. Save data logs to the SD card, enabling further storage capability for your vehicle logging history.
3. Share store vehicles with your friends through wireless beaming. Save vehicles allow for an ultra-fast connection at pre-determined connection speeds, if they already exist in the vehicle database.
The Tungsten E2 represents the best value on the Bluetooth PDA and Smartphone market today.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: VAD Mobile: New Palm Tungsten E2 Bundle Now Available until October 31! ([email protected])*

i think i've asked this before, but do you guys offer anything for Win Mobile based palms?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile: New Palm Tungsten E2 Bundle Now Available until October 31! (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_i think i've asked this before, but do you guys offer anything for Win Mobile based palms? 

No. Only PDA's that run on Palm OS 3.0 or newer are compatible at the moment. We do offer 2 packages on http://www.vadmobile.com that come with PDA's that are compatible, if you are interested in a dedicated one for diagnostics.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile: New Palm Tungsten E2 Bundle Now Available until October 31! ([email protected])*

Attention all owners of VAD/Shade Tree software:
http://www.vadmobile.com has been recently updated, with the additions of an FAQ section and a Downloads section.
The FAQ section is a collection of questions received from your inquiries over the past months, covering areas such as start-up, compatibility, and troubleshooting.
The Downloads section features the latest versions of the VAD Mobile software (free updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ), the latest vehicle list, and an addtional PDF download of the VAD Mobile manual.
There are many additional features that will be added to the website soon, including an anticipated common procedures page. I will keep you posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Importing VAD data logs from Memo Pad to PC or Mac*

Many of you have asked me to give a simple "how to" on this process. Here are my instructions:
PDA to PC in a read-friendly format
1. Log data from a selected measuring block. As the data is being logged, it automatically saved to the Memo Pad on the PDA.
2. Perform a Hot Sync from the PDA to your PC. All contents of the memo Pad will be transferred. Individual logs will show as line listings on the Palm Desktop.
3. Click on the individual logs to view them. 
4. Copy the existing information into notepad, and save as a text (.txt) file.
5. Open MS Excel, and then open the text file.
6. When asked what the type of data is, choose “delimited”. Then click Next.
7. Under the “delimiters” heading, select “Semi-Colon” and deselect “Tab”. Then click Next, then Finish to complete the process.
8. Adjust the width of the columns to fit the contents, then save as an excel file.
You should now have an easy to read document, around 20-30 KB in size.


----------

